# Chapter 12 in Upc



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Can some one explain to me w.c water column ?
Thanks


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I googled it and found the explanations much better and easier to understand than anything I could compose.
For example;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inch_of_water


----------

